

How to Get More Done in Less Time - nlow
http://www.thedailymuse.com/career/the-secret-to-getting-more-done-in-less-time/

======
aymeric
My web app <http://weekplan.net> actually helps you follow the concept
presented in the post: Put First Things First. Check it out, it might work for
you.

------
peter_l_downs
tl;dr think about when you work the most efficiently, then try to get your
schedule re-arranged around that. Almost as useful as "simply work faster!"

~~~
KMinshew
Unless you think about how few people actually manage their schedule this way,
which is why this = actually helpful for a lot of people

~~~
nlow
very true - it only works if you put it into practice!

